# May Have Lyme Disease



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So I am going to urgent care shortly as I have a rash the size of my fist just like this.....








Wish me luck.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn! Good luck. Hope its something else.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Damn! Good luck. Hope its something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I hope so to, but the rash has the classic look of being lyme disease. I have been taking amoxicillin the past couple of days and anticipate that the Doc will prescribe me a month worth to treat. I just hope that they actually test me for it, as I have heard sometimes they just treat as if without testing.
Weird thing is that I have not been in any wooded, or high grass areas for two weeks. Delayed symptoms.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prayers for you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, that just looks bad, and it is worth it to get it checked.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you have had it in the past you will always test +. I once had delayed symptoms like you, they put me on an IV drip for 1/2 a day then a month of doxy

IMHO, if you get bit start on doxycycline ASAP, two weeks worth. Don't wait for a rash/symptoms.

Ask your Doc if he will prescribe a few extra doxy, so if you get bit again, you can start treatment. Doxy has a shelf life of 1-year, don't take any older pills.

Be careful if you have pets, they can bring in ticks and spread the joy to you. My cat got me bit more than once. A friends dog infested the seat of his pickup truck.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get well soon RedLion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Best of luck with it . It does look like it. Rather large area. Early on rash is a lot smaller. They have had good results treating it early on.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Good luck with the treatment.

Did you see the tick or just notice the bite/rash?

Some people do not get the rash but become infected with lyme. There are also other tick borne pathogens besides lyme, the antibiotics take care of most of these as well as lyme.

There is also a virus powassan, that is much worse than lyme, can be fatal, and has no treatment.

https://www.cdc.gov/powassan/index.html


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers up.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well the Doctor took a look at the rash and said that I certainly have Lyme Disease. Said that the test was unnecessary. Said that it was in the very early stage, prescribed two weeks of Doxycycline and said that the med should take care of it given that is in the early stage. Of course to come back if it is not resolved. I am not really worried as the med should get rid of it. Hopefully.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Well the Doctor took a look at the rash and said that I certainly have Lyme Disease. Said that the test was unnecessary. Said that it was in the very early stage, prescribed two weeks of Doxycycline and said that the med should take care of it given that is in the early stage. Of course to come back if it is not resolved. I am not really worried as the med should get rid of it.  Hopefully.


Praise the Lord. Great news on that. Glad you go to the Doc quick. Some of he wifes kin caught it and nearly died Was in a wheel chair for a while an still deals with some of the residual effects. Wife thinks she waited too long to get treated. This is her. 
https://ntischool.com/graduate-spotlight-chef-rachel-hogan/


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The tell-tale bullseye rash. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well glad you are not worried and will be ok, and thanks for teaching me something for I never knew lime disease had a look or something physical to watch out for. I sail the Shannon and many other rivers and the shore lines are filled with ticks which always had me worried about it. Best of luck to you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I’ve had lyme 3 times over about an 8 year span. The only lasting effect is an irregular heart rhythm at times. I have a few friends that have had it a couple times as well… we’re all in the woods on a regular basis. Each of us has gone to various doctors for treatment and there is a range in the way docs may treat it. Many are not up to date on what works best. 

My co-sufferers and I now agree that a 2 week course of Doxycycline IS NOT ENOUGH. We’ve each done 2 weeks as prescribed and had it come back or just plain linger for several months… aches and pains, lethargy, foggy mental state and heart palpitations. The third time I got it, I talked the doctor into doing a second 2 week session about a month following the initial one. The difference in how I felt was amazing. The returned mental clarity and loss of muscle and joint pain had me feeling better than I had in 2-3 years. They’ll tell you 2 weeks is typical and sufficient… typical maybe, but many people I’ve talked to agree, 2 weeks is not sufficient.

There’s a doctor in Connecticut (I don’t know the name) that has become a specialist in treating Lyme and has had people on much longer antibiotic courses with great success. It can be quite debilitating and negatively affect your daily life. Don’t screw around. If you can work out an extended duration of treatment somehow, go for it. The symptoms can abate and then come back a few months later and then are harder to get rid of. I don’t know why doctors want to draw the line at 2 weeks, but they’re under treating it and setting people up for permanent issues. At least your doctor has said to come back. I would do so without question. It’s not my intention to amp up your concerns, but to encourage you to advocate for yourself.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope you get through this, I had it in 94, and tested positive again a couple months ago except this time the strain I have there is no treatment......good luck to you.....FYI, there are five different strains.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

pakrat said:


> I've had lyme 3 times over about an 8 year span. The only lasting effect is an irregular heart rhythm at times. I have a few friends that have had it a couple times as well&#8230; we're all in the woods on a regular basis. Each of us has gone to various doctors for treatment and there is a range in the way docs may treat it. Many are not up to date on what works best.
> 
> My co-sufferers and I now agree that a 2 week course of Doxycycline IS NOT ENOUGH. We've each done 2 weeks as prescribed and had it come back or just plain linger for several months&#8230; aches and pains, lethargy, foggy mental state and heart palpitations. The third time I got it, I talked the doctor into doing a second 2 week session about a month following the initial one. The difference in how I felt was amazing. The returned mental clarity and loss of muscle and joint pain had me feeling better than I had in 2-3 years. They'll tell you 2 weeks is typical and sufficient&#8230; typical maybe, but many people I've talked to agree, 2 weeks is not sufficient.
> 
> There's a doctor in Connecticut (I don't know the name) that has become a specialist in treating Lyme and has had people on much longer antibiotic courses with great success. It can be quite debilitating and negatively affect your daily life. Don't screw around. If you can work out an extended duration of treatment somehow, go for it. The symptoms can abate and then come back a few months later and then are harder to get rid of. I don't know why doctors want to draw the line at 2 weeks, but they're under treating it and setting people up for permanent issues. At least your doctor has said to come back. I would do so without question. It's not my intention to amp up your concerns, but to encourage you to advocate for yourself.


This PDF is dated but Dr. Burrascano is one of the best concerning treatment of lyme and other tick borne diseases


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

pakrat said:


> I've had lyme 3 times over about an 8 year span. The only lasting effect is an irregular heart rhythm at times. I have a few friends that have had it a couple times as well&#8230; we're all in the woods on a regular basis. Each of us has gone to various doctors for treatment and there is a range in the way docs may treat it. Many are not up to date on what works best.
> 
> My co-sufferers and I now agree that a 2 week course of Doxycycline IS NOT ENOUGH. We've each done 2 weeks as prescribed and had it come back or just plain linger for several months&#8230; aches and pains, lethargy, foggy mental state and heart palpitations. The third time I got it, I talked the doctor into doing a second 2 week session about a month following the initial one. The difference in how I felt was amazing. The returned mental clarity and loss of muscle and joint pain had me feeling better than I had in 2-3 years. They'll tell you 2 weeks is typical and sufficient&#8230; typical maybe, but many people I've talked to agree, 2 weeks is not sufficient.
> 
> There's a doctor in Connecticut (I don't know the name) that has become a specialist in treating Lyme and has had people on much longer antibiotic courses with great success. It can be quite debilitating and negatively affect your daily life. Don't screw around. If you can work out an extended duration of treatment somehow, go for it. The symptoms can abate and then come back a few months later and then are harder to get rid of. I don't know why doctors want to draw the line at 2 weeks, but they're under treating it and setting people up for permanent issues. At least your doctor has said to come back. I would do so without question. It's not my intention to amp up your concerns, but to encourage you to advocate for yourself.


Thanks for the info. I had been taking a large dose amoxicillin for three days prior to being seen today as from what I read, amoxicillin is used to treat lyme as well. I will look to take another two weeks of amoxicillin after the two weeks of Doxycillin just as precaution.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Get well soon!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I ordered a 30 day supply of Doxycillin and will take it after my initial 14 day supply from the Doc run out. I would rather run longer than have more serious symptoms down the road.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

pakrat said:


> I've had lyme 3 times over about an 8 year span. The only lasting effect is an irregular heart rhythm at times. I have a few friends that have had it a couple times as well&#8230; we're all in the woods on a regular basis. Each of us has gone to various doctors for treatment and there is a range in the way docs may treat it. Many are not up to date on what works best.
> 
> My co-sufferers and I now agree that a 2 week course of Doxycycline IS NOT ENOUGH. We've each done 2 weeks as prescribed and had it come back or just plain linger for several months&#8230; aches and pains, lethargy, foggy mental state and heart palpitations. The third time I got it, I talked the doctor into doing a second 2 week session about a month following the initial one. The difference in how I felt was amazing. The returned mental clarity and loss of muscle and joint pain had me feeling better than I had in 2-3 years. They'll tell you 2 weeks is typical and sufficient&#8230; typical maybe, but many people I've talked to agree, 2 weeks is not sufficient.
> 
> There's a doctor in Connecticut (I don't know the name) that has become a specialist in treating Lyme and has had people on much longer antibiotic courses with great success. It can be quite debilitating and negatively affect your daily life. Don't screw around. If you can work out an extended duration of treatment somehow, go for it. The symptoms can abate and then come back a few months later and then are harder to get rid of. I don't know why doctors want to draw the line at 2 weeks, but they're under treating it and setting people up for permanent issues. At least your doctor has said to come back. I would do so without question. It's not my intention to amp up your concerns, but to encourage you to advocate for yourself.


Great info on that. Thanks so much.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I ordered a 30 day supply of Doxycillin and will take it after my initial 14 day supply from the Doc run out. I would rather run longer than have more serious symptoms down the road.


Do you have a source to get doxy without a script?

My reserve is out of date.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Thanks for the info. I had been taking a large dose amoxicillin for three days prior to being seen today as from what I read, amoxicillin is used to treat lyme as well. I will look to take another two weeks of amoxicillin after the two weeks of Doxycillin just as precaution.


Best stock up on some good tasting live culture Yogurt for Breakfast each morning..like all us smart folks. Tillimook Farm Style Peach taste like it has peach fuzz in it. Thick as cheesecake. That should keep your little gut bugs somewhat relenished from those strong antibiotics. Have some Breakfast cookies as sold at Kroger to go with.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good that you caught it in it's early stage. Wouldn't hurt to take another two weeks worth just to be sure.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

If that photo is you, you may have some bigger problems than a tick-bite.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> If that photo is you, you may have some bigger problems than a tick-bite.


That photo is not of me, but my rash is just like it. Actually from what I have been told, the rash is the first sign and initial stage. The rash goes away treated or untreated. Mine is already starting to go away. Starting Amoxicillin for 3 days must have helped. I am not worried of it becoming a bigger problem as long as I take a month of antibiotics.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Best stock up on some good tasting live culture Yogurt for Breakfast each morning..like all us smart folks. Tillimook Farm Style Peach taste like it has peach fuzz in it. Thick as cheesecake. That should keep your little gut bugs somewhat relenished from those strong antibiotics. Have some Breakfast cookies as sold at Kroger to go with.


If you have naturally fermented kraut, that has not been processed, that will do same as yogurt.

Then you need some smoked kielbasa, horseradish, and brown mustard to go with it......

Avoid Chobani, yogurt, unless you want Halal. They have been taking the offal Sotero imported and are infesting Idaho.

https://www.wnd.com/2016/01/yogurt-billionaire-hire-more-muslim-refugees/

And these are nice "peaceful Muslims", unless you are a 5-year old Christian girl.....

https://charlescarrollsociety.com/2017/04/13/muslim-immigrants-plead-guilty-to-raping-twin-falls-5-year-old-child-idaho-rapeugee/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Do you have a source to get doxy without a script?
> 
> My reserve is out of date.


It is easy to buy without a script on line from multiple places.

Such as.....https://fishmoxfishflex.com/collections/fish-antibiotics

There is also a thread titled "Animal Antibiotics for People" in the forum right here....https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/28800-animal-antibiotics-people.html Stickied thread.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> If you have naturally fermented kraut, that has not been processed, that will do same as yogurt.
> 
> Then you need some smoked kielbasa, horseradish, and brown mustard to go with it......
> 
> ...


Yikes thanks for the scoop. We have an ice box full of that stuff. Wont buy anymore. Tillamook is my favorirte but Kroger quit carrying it and starrted seeing massive amounts of Chobani which I thoughtg was made by nice Greeks...but apparently not.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> It is easy to buy without a script on line from multiple places.
> 
> Such as.....https://fishmoxfishflex.com/collections/fish-antibiotics
> 
> There is also a thread titled "Animal Antibiotics for People" in the forum right here....https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/28800-animal-antibiotics-people.html Stickied thread.


Got an old pal who swears by those things. Thanks for the link. He buys at the feed store.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Yikes thanks for the scoop. We have an ice box full of that stuff. Wont buy anymore. Tillamook is my favorirte but Kroger quit carrying it and starrted seeing massive amounts of Chobani which I thoughtg was made by nice Greeks...but apparently not.


Bigwheel, i learned >2 years ago. They have these SOBs that think raping Christians is a right.Just like Sweden.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Got an old pal who swears by those things. Thanks for the link. He buys at the feed store.


Be careful, doxy that is old will kill your liver.

I still have some 06/01/2018, from a script. Not thrown yet

Fish shit I'm not sure of date/packaging. They say it is the same.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> It is easy to buy without a script on line from multiple places.
> 
> Such as.....https://fishmoxfishflex.com/collections/fish-antibiotics
> 
> There is also a thread titled "Animal Antibiotics for People" in the forum right here....https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/28800-animal-antibiotics-people.html Stickied thread.


Yep, that's where I shop for my stores. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Be careful, doxy that is old will kill your liver.
> 
> I still have some 06/01/2018, from a script. Not thrown yet
> 
> Fish shit I'm not sure of date/packaging. They say it is the same.


 I thought that antibiotics that were "out of date" weren't really harmful, that they just lose their potency over time, requiring more to do the same thing?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rebeltaz said:


> I thought that antibiotics that were "out of date" weren't really harmful, that they just lose their potency over time, requiring more to do the same thing?


Had a Doc tell me a long time ago old antibiotics were hard on the liver but not sure he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## rebeltaz (Sep 29, 2019)

bigwheel said:


> Had a Doc tell me a long time ago old antibiotics were hard on the liver but not sure he knew what he was talking about.


Not sure if that last part was facetious or not, but doctors, and the medical profession in general, have a vested interest in seeing to it that you rely on them rather than yourself.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Thanks for the info. I had been taking a large dose amoxicillin for three days prior to being seen today as from what I read, amoxicillin is used to treat lyme as well. I will look to take another two weeks of amoxicillin after the two weeks of Doxycillin just as precaution.


A few of my kids have gotten Lyme. I think the protocol was more like 29 days on amoxicillin. Antibiotics ought to do the job. Glad you caught it. The bulls eye rash is a blessing in a way, 'cause it provides a sure sign of what your dealing with.

Here's to your health. :vs_wine::vs_wine: be well!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I had it about 12 years ago. I got a big bullseye that got all blistery. I started having flu symptoms right away. They gave me these huge horse pills to take for a month. They actually suggested 2 months and I declined since I was feeling fine after a month. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mish said:


> They actually suggested 2 months and I declined since I was feeling fine after a month.


Mish, I read the name of this thread and then found out that you got sick. Yikes, I wish you would have told me, I could have helped you weeks ago!

If you have lyme's disease, I think I know the answer. For many years I watched my brothers bend their elbows while I was mostly a guy who drank Cokes.

Now, it's none of my business if you like a martini or two with dinner. But putting a slice of lyme into the drink is simply barbaric.

Take it from me, just use a olive and/or a lemon twist. Lymes are for weird old babushka suburban women trying to kill the obvious smell of vodka.

...switch to lemons girl...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Mish, I read the name of this thread and then found out that you got sick. Yikes, I wish you would have told me, I could have helped you weeks ago!
> 
> If you have lyme's disease, I think I know the answer. For many years I watched my brothers bend their elbows while I was mostly a guy who drank Cokes.
> 
> ...


I can't make a good margarita without lymes!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thinks yall might be getting confused here between..lymes..limes and Limeys from Jolly old England. Margartias are for girls and girly men. Real men from Texas knock the tequilla back straight..then a bit of lime (limey citrus fruit) and a touch of salt. The Sun is over the yard arm and the cocktail hour has started. Uhh rah.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thinks yall might be getting confused here between..lymes..limes and Limeys from Jolly old England. Margartias are for girls and girly men. Real men from Texas knock the tequilla back straight..then a bit of lime (limey citrus fruit) and a touch of salt. The Sun is over the yard arm and the cocktail hour has started. Uhh rah.


Try a shot with a douse of hot tobassco sauce. We call those hot balls.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Real men from Texas knock the tequilla back straight...


Depends on the tequila. I prefer Patron. I use the "garden variety" to clean blood smears off expensive knives. Now that I've reached a "certain age," I find a half bottle of Patron in the vegetable cabinet. I might have a shot glass every three months.

In the old days a bottle of Patron lasted only until I would say to the girl, "_What was your name again...?_"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That stuff is smooth as mothers milk and too pricey for me at 8 bucks a shot down at the sports grill. I usually only go for it when some fat cat is buying. Im currenty looking for some kinda snake bite meds a person might enjoy without giving out a bad case of gout. Pegged too much beer as the culprit 30 years ago..now seems like wine and weak canadian hooch is doing it too. Been trying a recent experiment with Vodka. The friendly muslim at the liquor store recommended this stuff as cheap and totally tasteless. Hes right on both counts. Anybody likes a neurtral such as Stolle would like this stuff at half the price. Supposedly from Kansas. Will report back on if it cures gout. 
https://www.gomersofkansas.com/jorvik-vodka/


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

My former supervisor has Lyme and he uses the burner protocol. It has reduced his Lyme related symptoms to next to nothing. https://www.mvlymecenter.org/2012/10/26/buhner-protocol-qa/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Bigwheel, i learned >2 years ago. They have these SOBs that think raping Christians is a right.Just like Sweden.


After I informed the Warden of this dielemma..she said once you eat up the Chobani there is Nosa toward the back. I polished off the last of the muslim sutff this morning. Nosa has a salted carmel flavor that will knock off your knickers. Looks like its made by lady ecology freaks in Austrailia. We play well with Bloomin Aussies. They have a Texas heart. 
https://spoonuniversity.com/lifestyle/all-39-flavors-of-noosa-yoghurt-ranked-by-taste


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> My former supervisor has Lyme and he uses the burner protocol. It has reduced his Lyme related symptoms to next to nothing. https://www.mvlymecenter.org/2012/10/26/buhner-protocol-qa/


could we get the info in a nutshell thanks. Old blind folks can read a lot of fine print this late at night.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> could we get the info in a nutshell thanks. Old blind folks can read a lot of fine print this late at night.


There is a lot of natural supplements that he takes every day to fight Lyme at the cell level. He told me it takes about 18 months to rid the body of Lyme completely with this treatment. Most other treatments just deal with the diseases that accompany Lyme.


----------

